# how do I focus on far away objects such as...



## LeeDogg (Mar 30, 2004)

a plane flying over head or the moon? I'm using a canon powershot digital, and I dont have any lens attachments. I've tried to take pics of the moon but it never comes into focus, just curious if there is a rule of thumb or some guidlines to follow when trying to focus on distant objects. I tried the manual focus but still cant get it clear. Any suggestions? Or am I wasting my time even trying?


----------



## voodoocat (Mar 30, 2004)

Well it's going to be infinity... make sure your shutterspeed is fast enough to avoid camera shake or use a tripod.


----------



## Cuervo79 (Mar 30, 2004)

The easiest way is to look at a contrasted part of the subject you are trying to focus, then play with the focus both ways so you get the best focus. now on an automatic its really hard sometimes so I got no tips with that.


----------



## Bob_McBob (Mar 30, 2004)

For an object that far away, just set to camera to focus on infinity, I'm sure there's an option to do it.  This has the added benefit of getting rid of autofocus lag, plus you'll have properly focused photos every time.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 30, 2004)

Focus on something far (whatever the farthest thing is you can see) away and your lens should be at infinity.  Many lenses would be at infinity focused at 50 or 60 feet, but I don't know the specifics of your lens.


----------

